# Quickest way to clear my Droid X for a new user



## mistercrispy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just bought a Samsung Galaxy S3 and I'm giving my DroidX to my daughter. Currently the DroidX is running the Liberty Mod and it's acting a little flaky. I'd like to either:

1) Clear out all my apps and just leave Liberty (and hopefully clear up the flakiness).

or

2) Just go back to stock GB (with or without root, but preferably with root).

I could do a factory wipe, but where would that put me?

System version:4.5.605.MB810 Verizon.en.US

Android Version: 2.3.3


----------



## ahorner (Oct 17, 2011)

I would say just wipe data. Should leave you with a clean install of Liberty. Assuming you want to keep it and there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with ahorner. And for any reason you want to go to stock, SBF to .602 or .605, root the phone, then disable the updater so you can still root easy.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I would wipe data and reinstall the rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mistercrispy (Nov 19, 2011)

If I just wipe data, will that remove all of the apps as well?


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

mistercrispy said:


> If I just wipe data, will that remove all of the apps as well?


Wiping data will clear all user installed apps out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would wipe data and format the sd card, after you took all of the data you wanted from it. That way, your daughter gets a droid x as if it was out of the box, albeit running the rom of your choice.


----------



## mistercrispy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help. Just wanted I needed. It's wiped and ready to go.


----------



## jfkabloozie (Oct 28, 2011)

Personally, i'd boot it up in recovery, wipe data and caches, and then install vxr 1.5 beta.

http://rootzwiki.com...-come-get-some/

it can be found there, and from my experience it is the snappiest blur-based rom with amazing battery life...

Also, i believe, installing the .621 version would update your kernel and give you the .15P radio. But there is a .605 version if you don't want to update.


----------

